# Any wader suggestions?



## allday

I'd like to stay under $200( Simms are not in the budget right now). I'm looking at either a pair of Orvis Encounter or Redington Palix. Anyone ever heard of Adamsbuilt or Compass 360, they both have great reviews on Amazon. Thanks in advance


----------



## RStock521

If you fish cold weather often, check out the Cabelas Spring Run neoprene's. I've had breathable forever, but recently got my first neoprene's, and I'm mad I waited this long. My feet get dangerously cold in my breathables, no matter how I layer. With the neoprene waders, I'm toasty warm for as long as I want to fish.

Now, they are definitely not good for when the temps are above 40. You will sweat your tail off. If you are going to fish more when it's warm, then I'd go breathable. I got a pair from LL Bean on sale, the Kennebec's, and I like them so far. They changed their lifetime warranty, so not sure I can recommend them as much anymore. Check out the Cabelas breathables, you can get $100 gift cards on ebay for $80 to make them a little cheaper.


----------



## Ohioagainsttheworld

Orvis Encounters are very thin. I had a pair that ripped the second time I wore them, and I don’t remember kneeling or doing anything out of the ordinary. Orvis was great about it and refunded me. I have a nicer pair now, but honestly think the ones at Cabelas in the 60-70 dollar range are fine.


----------



## Weatherhead

Head to your local Cabelas, and hit the bargain cave. The deals in the store will be better than online. I've seen $700 simms G4 waders for $300. And I baught a pair of the Simms vapor treads wading boots (granted they are the saltwater light gray ones) for $29 bucks! Down from something like $250


----------



## allday

Thanks for the input


----------



## master of steel

Check Cabelas, I got a pair Simms G3 waders before Christmas for $299.00, because if you’re going to buy low end waders, you’ll be repairing leaks all season long


----------



## SelfTaught

It all depends on how much you fish, how you ya use them, take care of them etc. I would personally love to buy a pair of Simms but steelheading in NE Ohio and all the walking, exploring, climbing over logs, walking through the woods I’m not sure if any water can hold up to that. For you Simms guys how many years of wear do you get out of them? 

I personally have been using FrogTog Hellbender breathables for $99. Lasted me 3 years, had to fix 1 leak during that time. They still work fine, have them now for a backup as I had a gift card and bought a new pair of Hellbender II’s For $99 they seem to do OK. 

I would avoid neoprene waders in my experience. HEAVY HOT and always get holes tears and leak. Had to buy a new pair every year. Good luck on your search! 

Last bit on care of waders that makes them last longer, when you take them off wet, lay them in the back seat of your vehicle. Don’t bunch em up and just throw em in. Try to storage indoors out of elements and hang them up helps a lot. Keeping them clean of mud dirt and egg juices while storage seems to help a lot too.


----------



## master of steel

SelfTaught said:


> It all depends on how much you fish, how you ya use them, take care of them etc. I would personally love to buy a pair of Simms but steelheading in NE Ohio and all the walking, exploring, climbing over logs, walking through the woods I’m not sure if any water can hold up to that. For you Simms guys how many years of wear do you get out of them?
> 
> I personally have been using FrogTog Hellbender breathables for $99. Lasted me 3 years, had to fix 1 leak during that time. They still work fine, have them now for a backup as I had a gift card and bought a new pair of Hellbender II’s For $99 they seem to do OK.
> 
> I would avoid neoprene waders in my experience. HEAVY HOT and always get holes tears and leak. Had to buy a new pair every year. Good luck on your search!
> 
> Last bit on care of waders that makes them last longer, when you take them off wet, lay them in the back seat of your vehicle. Don’t bunch em up and just throw em in. Try to storage indoors out of elements and hang them up helps a lot. Keeping them clean of mud dirt and egg juices while storage seems to help a lot too.


My last pair of Simms G3s, I got about 5 years of hard use out of them and I treated them like crap. The first time they leaked, Simms couldn't repair it correctly, so they sent me another pair at no charge. After that, over the years, some leaks popped up and I repaired them myself as the warranty expired. The 5th year, is when I experienced major problems, because the goretex literally wore out. That's when I had to replace them


----------



## Ir0nMan

lol i bought the cheapest waders last year still works.


----------



## lunker23

What size do you wear as I have a pair of Patagonia waders I no longer need.


----------



## Weatherhead

My first pair were cheap, no frills but they were fine for the price. I would recommend them for anyone just starting out. https://www.sierratradingpost.com/a...~8315x/?filterString=s~waders/&colorFamily=02


----------



## SelfTaught

Thanks master of steel! Some info I’ve been looking for. Been wanting to upgrade to a nice wader just didn’t know if they would hold up for the money. On a side note. Wife was at Cabelas in Avon this past December. They had a 1 day sale on G3 Simms wading boots. Original list price $225 she got them for $49.95!! She must of remember all the things I wanted in a boot and bought me some Aluma cleats and hardbite cleats to go with them. Absolutely love the boots!!!! Only thing I don’t like they retain a lot of water, but who cares. Dump em when your done and let em dry like normal


----------



## MikeC

Not to steal the thread, but what is a good value on wading shoes to go with the Hellbenders?


----------



## smsnyder

I own $575 Orvis waders and $100 Frog Tog waders. To tell you the truth Frog Tog waders are a Bargain.


----------



## kimber1911pilot

I have been using the Hodgman H3s for a couple years now with no problems. Got them for around $150 on the Wally World site. I paired them up with some Korkers boots I got for a steal on Sierra Trading Post. I don’t do a lot of bushwhacking and climbing, so that could be part of the reason my gear has held up, but you don’t have to spend a lot to get a lot.


----------



## Osmerus

I have had a pair of Redington Sonic Pros paired up with Korker Wraptr Tech Shoes for the past 6 years. I walk alot, bust brush in them, smelt dip up north in them. Use them multiple times a week during steelie season. Im hard on waders and they just this year got a leak around the side of the knee. Would def recomend them, priced a little over 200. They even stood up to a good sized dog bite on the rock a couple years back. Skin was broken and bleeding but the waders were fine. Lol


----------



## Inline

allday said:


> I'd like to stay under $200( Simms are not in the budget right now). I'm looking at either a pair of Orvis Encounter or Redington Palix. Anyone ever heard of Adamsbuilt or Compass 360, they both have great reviews on Amazon. Thanks in advance


Chest waders - I go cheap. Dick's under $50 - if they start to leak or get damaged replace 'em. If it's cold wear thermals. The boot section is insulated. They usually last about 2 years. When the crotch starts to leak you can cut 'em off and make hip boots.


----------



## lunker23

“ if they start to leak or get damaged replace 'em.”
Easier said than done when you’re in the middle of the river when the water temp are south of 40*. 
As with anything, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Weatherhead

Every now and then you can find good discounts here: https://www.steepandcheap.com/Store/catalog/search.jsp?q=Waders&s=u

They are usually last years models though. Those Compass 360's with the zipper front for $199 seem nice.

This site is reliable, it's associated with backcountry.com


----------



## allday

Verdict. Like others I've been going the cheap route for years(caddis,Frogg Toggs). Over the last couple weeks I looked at and tried on Orvis, Redington, Cabelas, Frogg Togg, Compass 360 and Adamsbuilt. I went with Compass 360 Deadfall. Definitely higher quality than Frogg Toggs, Redingtons and CabelasAnd just as good if not better than Orvis. $125 on Amazon, 1 year warranty.


----------



## redthirty

I picked up some compass 360 waders at central basin bait and tackle 3 weeks ago. Love them so far. Nice inside pocket and felt lined pocket on the outside. I think they were about 100.00 bucks.


----------



## Leekle55

My first pair of wader Ouzong Cleated Fishing Hunting were very cool. You can read its description here https://under-the-open-sky.com/best-fishing-waders/


----------



## flyman01

The river I fish most often has some serious switch back rock formations and I have cut into a set of breathables that I paid a decent amount of money for and that voided the warranty. A set of bulletproof breathables such as the Simms or Patagonia are pricey will set you back around $500 which is just a little steep for my budget. I fish year round and from June through October typically wet wade so I spend less on the waders, purchasing neoprene which the last pair I bought lasted right at 10 seasons before they started to leak. I believe at the time of purchase they were less than $70 so I got my monies worth out of them and they did what was expected, keep me warm and dry when using them. As for the boots, they take more of a beating than the waders so I spend more on them as I will also be using these year round and not half a year like I do with the waders; the main reason why I am an advocate of no boot waders. I purchased a pair of Korker Devil's Canyon which ran $200 and are worth every penny I paid for them. These boots are very lightweight, extremely durable and offer superior ankle support that I find very much needed for the terrain that I fish to prevent a fall or twisting an ankle. I particularly love the boa lace system, I can have these boots on or off in seconds without fussing with the laces like I have to with other boots and they stay nice and snug on my feet.


----------



## MuskieManOhio

I bought a pair of compass 360s and wore them twice and ripped them the second time out.... I have to now repair them. I am however pretty hard on waders.


----------



## catfishjustin

Whats the best options for repairing waders? And what would be a good product that is easy to find? I have a leak where my boot meets the material i think. Will most likely buy a new pair for next season to have a back up.


----------



## gotta hit

shoe goo, or aquaseal


----------



## SelfTaught

I have had decent luck with the wader repair patches you can buy at local shops or cabelas. I use the aqua seal sealant to apply the patches and apply around it as well to ensure a seal.


----------



## MuskieManOhio

I do the same thing as SelfTaught


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

I heard a guy onetime say he gets Cabela’s brand waders. They offer lifetime warranty on their Cabela’s name brand waders. Might be a hair pricier then some options but he can just take them back and get a new pair if they are ever ruined


----------



## Mustard man

I like the Cabelas Waist High breathable waders. $199


----------



## hailtothethief

I got a pair of simms headwaters on sale for 250. Breathable. I bought it big. I can confortably fit my snow pants underneath for winter wading for steel. I used to buy neoprenes but always had problems with leaks. Going on 3 years and not 1 leak. Ive fallen down scraped the knee, and havent had any crotch or knee leaks. Best year round waders ive had.


----------



## smath

catfishjustin said:


> Whats the best options for repairing waders? And what would be a good product that is easy to find? I have a leak where my boot meets the material i think. Will most likely buy a new pair for next season to have a back up.


There are UV cured products for sealing waders. Both Loon and Aquaseal make them. I haven't used them but they cure immediately in sunlight.


----------



## catfishjustin

That sounds like a good instant repair when on the river or at home.


----------



## c. j. stone

Lots of opinions here. The bottom line is 95% of them are made in CHINA. They will all leak eventually, some sooner than later! I buy them like I do tv's, cheapest I can find-and when they fail, they get thrown away! Sometimes I get lucky and they last three years of "light" use. Never had any luck with "name brand", so called "better quality" ones in my earlier years on Warranty Replacements. They always blamed the failure on me, not their "quality" product!


----------



## eyecatchum2

Just got a pair of Frogg Togg steelheaders on sale, breathable with zip out insulation and 1200gr in boots. I I can’t wait to try them.


----------



## c. j. stone

eyecatchum2 said:


> Just got a pair of Frogg Togg steelheaders on sale, breathable with zip out insulation and 1200gr in boots. I I can’t wait to try them.
> View attachment 259598


Those sound very interesting. Breathables w/insulation and FT's are generally priced quite reasonable!? How were these price-wise?


----------



## eyecatchum2

On sale for $200, plus free S&H.


----------



## bare naked

catfishjustin said:


> Whats the best options for repairing waders? And what would be a good product that is easy to find? I have a leak where my boot meets the material i think. Will most likely buy a new pair for next season to have a back up.


I use flex-tape with excellent results plus you can easily carry some with you.


----------



## buck16on

allday said:


> I'd like to stay under $200( Simms are not in the budget right now). I'm looking at either a pair of Orvis Encounter or Redington Palix. Anyone ever heard of Adamsbuilt or Compass 360, they both have great reviews on Amazon. Thanks in advance


I bought 2 pairs of Cabelas brand one breathable one neopreme and some Korkers wading boots out of a bargain bin some years ago. They are excellent and hold up really well. The important thing is buy everything larger than you need so you can layer and also so there's no stress when you bend over and when you kneel down. I only wear the neopreme when I waterfowl hunt because they're camo. Goodluck.


----------



## eyecatchum2

eyecatchum2 said:


> On sale for $200, plus free S&H.


Tried them on 4-10-18, several hrs at Chagrin, stayed nice and warm, and no leaks. Hopefully get several years out of them.


----------



## rickerd

I bought a pair of LL Bean's with a zipper front december 2016. They were leaking February of this year. I just took them back last weekend and they honored their warranty and gave me store credit back for original amount. I then went to look for a new pair on shelf or online and they don't make the zipper front any longer. So I bought a pair of Simms Freestone Z online. Hope these give me 5 years but I honestly have never had more than 3 years leak free with breathables. After having the zipper front I won't go back. 
Rickerd


----------



## smath

to broaden this wader discussion -- last season I bought a pair of over-the-calf ski socks for fishing. They're warm and fit snugly. I wear them under a pair of fleece stirrup pants and the combination is great in even the coldest water. I have read that some folks recommend diabetic fatigue fighter socks -- they are compression socks and supposed to help blood flow to the feet. I haven't tried them. The ski socks are a little heavier and obviously designed for cold weather sports and since they fit over the calf they provide an additional layer of warmth for your lower legs.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

Also, Cabelas isn’t offering Lifetime warranties anymore on their name brand items


----------



## SelfTaught

Best cold weather socks I’ve ever worn for fishing or deer hunting in the Winter is hands down Alpaca Socks!!! Sniper turned me on to them with a pair & I highly recommend to any outdoor enthusiasts that partake in our cold winters. It would be some of the best money you’ll spend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

